

Ask HN: Predictions... What will 2013 be the year of? - andrewhillman

Anyone?
======
samwillis
No matter what anyone says it's not going to be 3D printing at home. Maybe low
cost 3D printing will grow and get better I just don't believe we will see 3D
printers (ever?) enter the home.

With that said, as a product designer I am excited about the future of 3D
printers like the form labs one and what they will do for the small business
product design firms.

------
devonbarrett
Google's world domination... they even do car insurance comparison now

But TBH if any tech company was to dominate I would rather Google than others

------
gjvc
linux on the desktop, of course!

------
tommy_
RIM makes a comeback.

------
mikecane
Open webOS.

------
IgorP
The year that web apps take over! Well, that's sort of over the top, isn't it?
But seriously, we may see more done in terms of web apps/etc.

